# BFP spotting 14dp5dt FET



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi 👋🏻 

Has anyone any experience with bleeding after a positive pregnancy test? All was going SO well and I started to spot 13dpt and then again this morning. TMI but it’s only when I wipe but i am having very mild cramps. More sore boobs have also gone and I just don’t feel pregnant anymore. I would be five weeks tomorrow. Have a blood test booked in for tomorrow but just don’t see then point. Absolutely devastated 😢


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Spotting is very common as well as cramps, I had early spotting and cramps with my last IVF (but not frozen)  Don't give up hope xxx


----------



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply xx

I’ve just done another pregnant test ( stupidly) as still bleeding and yesterday it read 2-3 weeks and now it’s reading 3+ weeks. So confusing. The bleeding has lessened now but have had some small clots so it’s not looking good x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww I didn’t want to read and run, please don’t give up hope just yet.... the 3+ test is good news. I understand that it’s hard to remain positive when we’ve been through such struggles to get where we are eh? But please don’t give up hope just yet! Big hugs xx


----------



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you for the reassurance. I haven’t used this site for a very long time, since I had my little boy via ICSI 5 years ago. 

Still spotting but my HCG has some back at 6000? I’m 5 weeks 1 day? 

Have to go back fri to see if it’s increasing so fingers crossed. Thanks again xx


----------

